# 2nd bow kill



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well had a great season so farr. the plan was to take ten days off for the hunt.Well it end up being shorten.We had 6 deer tags in our group and two elk tags. Day 1 started off pretty good. Seen a couple does and a bunch of beef cows. I got up from my spot and made my walk around back up to the top. As I was walking I would stop and make a couple cow chirps.Well one stop taking a break i hit the call and had a big 5x5 or small 6x6 come in down wind of me and busted me and ran up the hill.So day one ended with no shots.Day 2 started off like day one but in a different spot.I just did not have beef cows walk in front of me this time. Sat for a hour or so then got up and made the hike around to the bottom of the canyon and to cross up the other side. I only seen a couple does and two small bucks. Seen about 7 dog to farr to shoot. The after noon hunt was pretty packed seen some more deer and I missed a small two point. My father in law killed a two point midday. Day 3 we sleeped in and went to town to get some ice. On the way back my bother in law shot at a spike.That evening we went road hunting in a different area. we seen 4 elk on the run. Day four started out with a flat tire. So another trip in to town and a 140 bucks later we was back on the to the hills. Day 5 was blown stocks and miss.DAY 6 morning was pretty slow. That evening we deiced we would road hunt with the ladys and give are legs a break. I ended up killing a 1x2 on the way back up to camp.I put a stalk on him and his two does.Got to within 41 yards before shooting him. We got back to camp and got my deer taken care of and then my other buddy showed up and he had killed a 2 point. so we helped him take care of his deer. Had a great time and now it time to go find some elk and see what happens there.

the Gang 









my deer laoded up on the Atv.









rest of my arrow


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job man. Hopefully you can fill that elk tag of yours!!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice job Dustin!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo I hope I can fill it to. It should be fun trying any was. Thanks duneman101.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the story.

140 bucks? Everyone keeps complaining that there are no bucks, but I think it is more likely that people just don't know how to find bucks! I have seen more bucks this year on the openner than any year so far! 

I passed on a Uinta buck that looks very similar with 2 nice points on one side and a stump on the other sided. It is my 2nd year of Dedicated Hunter and so I am pretty picky this year. I have passed on several others young bucks as well.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

bloodtrail said:


> Thanks for the story.
> 
> 140 bucks? Everyone keeps complaining that there are no bucks, but I think it is more likely that people just don't know how to find bucks! I have seen more bucks this year on the openner than any year so far!
> 
> I passed on a Uinta buck that looks very similar with 2 nice points on one side and a stump on the other sided. It is my 2nd year of Dedicated Hunter and so I am pretty picky this year. I have passed on several others young bucks as well.


Lol, His tire costs him 140 bucks. He didnt see 140 bucks


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I like it better the way I read it! LOL!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bloodtrail said:


> I like it better the way I read it! LOL!


me to.lol


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats Dustin, now get out there and kill your elk.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That spike side has a nice curve to it...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Congrats Dustin, now get out there and kill your elk.


that the plan for this weekend.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> That spike side has a nice curve to it...


yea it pretty cool. cant wait to get it back and up on the wall next to last years deer.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice job man!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> Nice job man!


thanks


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job. It looks like a few are getting it done. Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go Dustin! Good luck with the elk..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go Dustin! Now go get yer elk!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Stillhunterman.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Cool congrats


----------

